# green terror



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

a pic of my alpha male green terror! very aggressive but also stunning i think!

jon


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

awesome GT :fish:


----------



## Viktor (Apr 21, 2009)

lucky i had a GT like that man they are o much fun nice pic


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

what are u feeding him?


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

nice


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice looking GT :thumb:


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

hi all,

Just a quick update. The pic doesnt capture his colours as well but here he is now!!!










I feed him Hikari cichlid gold.

Jon


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW dude! that hump is a lot bigger than before. Mine is starting to look like the first picture you have. (A hump is starting to form). Great looking GT, keep up the good work and don't forget to update. Does he have any tank mate? What size tank are you putting him in?


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

he's in a 180 us gal tank, with 2 female GTs, 2 oscars, 2 large clown loaches a plec and a polypterus.  oh and a rescue silver shark (about 10")

jon


----------



## shawnshady (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice fish!


----------

